# Made fatties, smoked them, ate them. Then froze leftover (cooked)



## pi guy (Dec 28, 2015)

Can I thaw my 2 half fatties that were already completely cooked, and then re-cook them for use as an appetizer or something?

See a lot of posts about making the fatties, then freezing them raw, then thawing them and cooking them.  But can you cook, freeze, thaw and re-cook?

I'll post pics of the original smoke on the fatties, but really need to know if I can share the goodness with friends who could be here when I originally made them.

Thanks!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 29, 2015)

pi guy said:


> Can I thaw my 2 half fatties that were already completely cooked, and then re-cook them for use as an appetizer or something?
> 
> See a lot of posts about making the fatties, then freezing them raw, then thawing them and cooking them.  But can you cook, freeze, thaw and re-cook?
> 
> ...


Yes.  I regularly freeze (or keep refrigerated) fatties.  I'll re-heat thawed slices in a microwave covered container at about 1 minute to 2 minutes at 70% power and they come out nice and hot and are still moist.  I like to heat up a slice of fatty and put it inside an english muffin for a great breakfast sandwich.

If you freeze the fatty, thaw it in your fridge and then the times/power level works for the microwave.

I usually don't have that much left over, so I slice it as I need it.  You could slice the fatty before freezing and then pull out and thaw/re-heat however many slices you want.


----------



## pi guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Yes.  I regularly freeze (or keep refrigerated) fatties.  I'll re-heat thawed slices in a microwave covered container at about 1 minute to 2 minutes at 70% power and they come out nice and hot and are still moist.  I like to heat up a slice of fatty and put it inside an english muffin for a great breakfast sandwich.
> 
> If you freeze the fatty, thaw it in your fridge and then the times/power level works for the microwave.
> 
> I usually don't have that much left over, so I slice it as I need it.  You could slice the fatty before freezing and then pull out and thaw/re-heat however many slices you want.


Thanks for the feedback!  I thought we would be able to eat the 2 fatties when I made them, but when I realized we had two halves left I knew I wanted to freeze them to share with others.

I want to reheat them and eat them Thursday.  This being Tuesday night, should I take them out of the freezer tonight and put into the fridge now?  Then use the microwave Thursday to finish thawing?

Also, will the bacon weave get slimy by microwaving?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see this last night.  Pulling from the freezer last night or this morning (Wednesday) should be OK.

The bacon comes out fine, not slimy at all.

I've cooked bacon crispy in my microwave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

I like to take mine and slice them then vac-pack and freeze, two slices to a pack. Easy to reheat right in the bag in the microwave or in simmering water. I take them to work often for lunch or breakfast.

There's some photos in this thread showing the packing:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## pi guy (Dec 30, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Sorry, didn't see this last night. Pulling from the freezer last night or this morning (Wednesday) should be OK.
> 
> The bacon comes out fine, not slimy at all.
> 
> I've cooked bacon crispy in my microwave


Awesome, thanks.  Just took them out of the freezer this morning and will let them thaw in the fridge today.

I appreciate the follow up!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2015)

pi guy said:


> Awesome, thanks.  Just took them out of the freezer this morning and will let them thaw in the fridge today.
> 
> I appreciate the follow up!


How did you freeze them?  Vac pack or other?

If vac pack, do like dirtsailor said and reheat in simmering water right in the bag.  Comes out like it just left the smoker.

As for the bacon, most any reheat is going to give you limp bacon.


----------



## pi guy (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to take mine and slice them then vac-pack and freeze, two slices to a pack. Easy to reheat right in the bag in the microwave or in simmering water. I take them to work often for lunch or breakfast.
> 
> There's some photos in this thread showing the packing:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


Thanks Dirtsailor2003!  I actually looked through that thread before I did my fatties, for inspiration.  I wish now I would have sliced and vac packed.  Will definitely be doing that if there are any leftovers the next go around.


----------

